

PG now live on TC Disrupt - tilt
http://www.ustream.tv/techcrunch

======
Sukotto
Better to write the title as "PG live on TC Disrupt START - END (TIMEZONE)"
since the guy on right now (9:57am Eastern) is definitely not pg.

I don't recognize him. Charlie Rose just called him Michael.... maybe one of
the Twitter guys?

Dear TCTV, please have the speaker's names in the corner of the screen.

[edit] This just bubbled up to the front page, no video though. :(
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2579990>

~~~
tilt
It lasted 15 minutes or so, I just wanted to point out the "Live" status

